# Amiibo Cards for Trade!



## nezukitty (Apr 4, 2020)

Edit: Open again!

Hello! My gf and I just compiled a list of all the cards we need, and what we have to trade!
Please take a look and offer away!

Spreadheet here !! <3
*spreadsheet has been updated!


----------



## rkfogg (Apr 4, 2020)

PMed with what I have/am interested in!


----------



## RyanidePoison (Apr 5, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## krusters (Apr 5, 2020)

PMed


----------



## ActualDeer (Apr 6, 2020)

Sending a PM !


----------



## Aringon (Apr 6, 2020)

PMed


----------



## jax1511 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sending PM


----------



## em796 (Apr 7, 2020)

PMed


----------



## nezukitty (Apr 14, 2020)

bump!


----------

